# Transmission line or Ported



## Maverick59 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi Guys 
I am about to start building a couple of speakers using 2 x 10” Volt BM2500.4 mid base drivers .
1 x Volt VM752 midrange dome and not 100% made my mind up on the tweeter . But it will most likely be the Fountek NeoPro 10i or maybe the Fountek NeoPro 5i .
I have been reading a lot about transmission line speakers and was wondering if the two mid base drivers would be worth putting in to a transmission line cabinet . I think it’s worth doing just get the best reproduction out of these speakers. But your thoughts would be grateful and appreciated. 
cheers
Adrian


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

Model them in Hornresp.net.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

Advantages from my experience: with some drivers, you can tune a transmission line lower (while still being flat) than you could a ported box, sometimes by more than half an octave, and you can also design a box with lower group delay, approaching that of a closed box but with the frequency response of a ported Tutuapp 9Apps Showbox box.


----------



## Maverick59 (Jun 17, 2019)

katialylla2006 said:


> Advantages from my experience: with some drivers, you can tune a transmission line lower (while still being flat) than you could a ported box, sometimes by more than half an octave, and you can also design a box with lower group delay, approaching that of a closed box but with the frequency response of a ported box.


Thanks for your reply, very informative and explained very well. 
Winlsd l have used a lot and have no problem with. Hornsrep l am not so confident with and finding it hard to calculate two drivers in the one T Line properly.
Cheers


----------

